# Faux Painting Props



## mayleth (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting this.
Any chance we can get a copy of the recipes handout that you gave out at the presentation?
Any feedback you can give on the variations would be great... such as the different ratios of monster mud


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you very much - glad you liked it. I may have looked calm but boy was I nervous. Hadn't had any wine up to that point yet 

Here's the notes:


*Wood Grain:* 4 parts Glaze to 1 part paint
*MM: *Thick:3# jar to 5 oz. paint, Thin: 3# jar to 15 oz. paint
* Rust:* Red rust MM, Black MM, Silver drybrush, Med. Rust MM, Lt.Rust MM, Slime, Droppings, Glossing
*Rivets:*Fuzzy white bottom half-circle, fuzzyblack top circle, Stencil hole – white, Stencil fuzzy black bottom half-circle,Stencil fuzzy white top half-circle
*Accent Colors:* Lime green & raw sienna
*Tea-staining:* #1: Black, #2: Black, #3:Black & burnt umber then add in raw sienna, #4: Combo of black, burnt umberand raw sienna


----------



## mayleth (Jun 29, 2012)

Fabulous. Thank you so much!!

Wine does make everything better doesn't it.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Terra,
Fantastic video. You present your ideas very clearly. Do you have professional training as a presenter or something??? 
I had to laugh when you reached back and picked up the "iron" girder. Hilarious, but it really drove home how realistic you can make stuff look.
You can DEFINITELY "fool the eye"!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks Creepy  Yeah, I went through the full Dale Carnegie course yeeeears ago and for many years my job included training classes for managers at restaurants.


----------

